# work work work "as required"



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

kaboler said:


> I got a contract from my boss to do some work, and here's what was stipulated:
> 
> "Remove old T12 fixtures as required"
> 
> ...


As required?

As required by the customer
AS required by him?
OR as you feel is necessary.

That is a very open term, leaving lots of wiggle room for all parties, except YOU.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

The customer wants the lights but the boss says get rid of them?

If I went into someone's house and started taking down their light fixtures against their wishes, there would probably be an issue with that, don't you think?

"You want these lights to stay up? TOO BAD!!!! Here's a bill."


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Your boss should lay off the booze. He shouldnt get mad at you for giving you such general instructions.

~Matt


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Employers are like that sometimes...


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Not sure I follow.



> I got a contract from my boss to do some work


You're a first year apprentice, ae you now subcontracting work for your boss? Where's your journeyman?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I think the boss was trying to leave some latitude by writing in "as required" due to the fact that he didn't know the exact amount of fixtures. If I wrote "remove T12 fixtures" and you replaced one ballast you might not get a second chance


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Having learned the hard way, whenever there is vague language I always ask someone higher up. There should be a quantity of anything specified somewhere. Unless it's a T&M ticket.:thumbup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

A very important lesson, if you don't know or are unsure, ASK. It will make your carrer go a whole lot smoother.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

You guys are right! It's important to ask, but you know, I didn't even think of asking because it seemed so straightforward at the time.

The "customer" I refer to is actually not a customer, but an employee of the company who owns the building (maintenance guy) and rents a bay. I usually do work for big big outfits that own their own buildings, so when I asked him if it was "required" for me to pull down the T12s he said keep em up. They were under wattage for code, so no problem.


As for me, I guess I do piecework, and the boss takes responsibility for the correctness of the install. I've been a first year for 7 or 8 months now, and replacing lighting is like, as easy as it gets.

We ran out of journeymen when I first started, so I was kinda running jobs from the getgo, knowing nothing, but the important stuff was always checked over. I'm really smart, and I learned by "trial by fire".

Though you guys commonly talk over my head.


----------

